# Wow how good is A-plan



## topham (Apr 5, 2006)

just had a quote of A-plane for an r33 gtr v-spec, with 6 points and 4 years ncb, at the age of 24 was £1300 fully comp, with 90 european cover on the policy.

well made up


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I have been with A-Plan for just over 4 years now, they STILL can`t be beaten on insurance prices.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Trev said:


> I have been with A-Plan for just over 4 years now, they STILL can`t be beaten on insurance prices.


Oh yes they can


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kenan said:


> Oh yes they can


PM me with the relevent numbers then please


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Greenlight mate, and they offer an agreed value and/or part for part replacement.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kenan said:


> Greenlight mate, and they offer an agreed value and/or part for part replacement.


Never heard of them  but I will give them a try when it`s time to renew the insurance.

Many thanks.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

They mainly do hot hatches but have now started covering our cars. Heard of them though me other car which is insured with them. Some of the others used here won't offer an agreed value so you never know what you going to get when it comes the the "crunch" (sorry I think its funny  )


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kenan said:


> Greenlight mate, and they offer an agreed value and/or part for part replacement.




Do you have a telephone number please?


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

a plan our cheap on paper but check out there values on car prices you will not beleave how low there payout prices are.they advised me to go somewere else because there top book on a 1999 r34gtr is £24,000 and insuring my £40,000 r34gtr is to much for them to cover .but they were very helpfull in there advise,and wot he did say is most people are just wanting the cheapist qoute regardless of the cover it provides .i think insurans is getting harder to get and if you,ve got a high value r34gtr it,s nearly impossible to get,i,m 44 with a clean licence with maximum NCD and i,ve only found 3 companys that will take it on at twice the price of last year.(some of the skylines are now that cheap the chavs can affored them) NISMOMAN


----------



## topham (Apr 5, 2006)

nismoman said:


> a plan our cheap on paper but check out there values on car prices you will not beleave how low there payout prices are.they advised me to go somewere else because there top book on a 1999 r34gtr is £24,000 and insuring my £40,000 r34gtr is to much for them to cover .but they were very helpfull in there advise,and wot he did say is most people are just wanting the cheapist qoute regardless of the cover it provides .i think insurans is getting harder to get and if you,ve got a high value r34gtr it,s nearly impossible to get,i,m 44 with a clean licence with maximum NCD and i,ve only found 3 companys that will take it on at twice the price of last year.(some of the skylines are now that cheap the chavs can affored them) NISMOMAN


i never even thought about what the payout price woukd be

I will ring them again tomrorow


----------

